# Renaldo Balkman banned from Philippine Basketball Association for life after choking teammate



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Of course he apologized after (on Twitter and through a publicist) but this guy's a moron.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

wow...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

A true meltdown, his teammates weren't really doing him any favors either. You can tell he's agitated, if you want to calm him down and he's pushing everybody's hands off of him maybe the light should go on to stop touching him. When it goes past that into actually shoving the dude who's clearly red hot its almost never going to end well, I blame the Santos guy as much as I do Balkman. If the only thing you can do in a bad situation is provoke it you should just avoid it.

Ugly no matter how you spin it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I've seen incidents turn out much worse than this in rec league ball, but of course there weren't cameras everywhere. Did he cross a line? Maybe. This wasn't exactly Sprewell/Carlesimo 2, though.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think it looks bad because of how much bigger he is than the rest of these guys. He also was very aggressive to an official which is a huge no no in the NBA. Agreed it could have been way worse, I almost wrote something about the fact that he didn't throw a punch at any point, but just couldn't get it to sound right. 

That being said, I think putting your hands around somebodies throat could be viewed as a worse offense than just swinging on somebody.


----------

